# Tooth issue



## karmazen (3 mo ago)

I have a really nice 8 month old pup, beautiful structure and movement, lovely coat and color, scissors bite. But… he is missing both lower 4th premolars. Is there any point in trying to show him?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I would not show a golden with two missing premolars


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

There a plenty of dogs out there being showing with some teeth missing. It will more depend on the quality of the other assets the dog can bring. Also, some judges are more lenient that others regarding teeth. If you truly do have a great dog I would give it a try. There is no such thing as the "perfect" dog. They all have faults, just need to make sure the other areas of the dog will excel over the faults they have.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

karmazen said:


> I have a really nice 8 month old pup, beautiful structure and movement, lovely coat and color, scissors bite. But… he is missing both lower 4th premolars. Is there any point in trying to show him?


I agree with JerseyChris, yes, I would show him, if the rest of him is truly exceptional. There are and have been goldens with missing premolars that have made it to the top 20. I believe it's more common than you think, because you can't easily see the fault, like you can a gay tail for example. You just need to show to judges who aren't "tooth fairies".


----------

